
Ask HN: Review my startup, MailSortr - mailsortr
As an Outlook user to manage my emails, I got frustrated with the way Outlook functioned. So I created an Add-In for Outlook (desktop version only for windows) which makes my life much easier organizing my emails in Outlook.<p>I would greatly appreciate your feedback on the features, pricing and any other suggestions. I&#x27;m planning to officially launch this week. I&#x27;m new here so I hope I&#x27;m not doing anything wrong by posting this.<p>Thank you very much for your feedback. 
url: www.mailsortr.com
======
jaisonjustus
I found some point to share with you about the website.

\- add home link to the navbar

\- Bring the get started button to top now its below fold.

\- change the text of the button 'get started' to download.

\- i think its better to collect user email id through the app rather than
asking him. if you avoid this step, the number of download will be more.

\- There is a slight possibility of user, he/she may drop of if you ask email
id. Because there is no mention of why you collecting the email id. Especially
professionals are very concerned about sharing the email id.

\- Outlook 2007/2010/2013/2016 & Office 365 (Not compatible with Mac)(Exchange
and POP accounts only) should need more font size. because the app is more
windows focused

\- you can give more focus to your features. try arranging the content in a
good flow eg:- navbar, header, description, download button, video, features -
(2 per row, increase font size to 16px line height 1.4), testimonial, download
button,footer.

\- the more link of the first feature is broken

\- in the feature explanation page the video seems like a bit aside of the
main content. put the video under right content better keep a flow to keep the
page scanning easy. give more font weight to important terms/features like
remove, mute, etc.

\- all the buy now button are point to same item in the checkout cart. if
click >20 users it showing $29.95, 5-20 showing same $29.95 and single user
again same.

\- give more importance to this line on pricing page - Subscription includes
access to the latest versions of MailSortr which will ensure compatibility
with newer versions of Outlook in addition to new features added to MailSortr.

All the Best.

